# In the oven.....



## pbw (Oct 19, 2007)

We've got a tin boater in the oven! :shock: Due June 14 I'm pumped! 8)


I now have to start finishing the basement at least my office!


----------



## Jim (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations! Great news! Is this your first?


----------



## pbw (Oct 19, 2007)

Jim said:


> Congratulations! Great news! Is this your first?




It's our first.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 19, 2007)

Keep working at it. It took us 5 kids before we found out it was in the water. :lol: 

The water was mixed strong.


D.R.


----------



## whj812 (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats man!!!!

My wife and I also have one on the way!!!! Due 29Feb.....man that will suck if its a leap baby. LOL

I plan on having it out by the age of 1 or 2!!! Next KVD here, even if its a girl!!!!LOL


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats! Say goodbye to fishing for a while


----------



## Waterwings (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats to both of you that are expecting!  .


----------



## Nickk (Oct 20, 2007)

Congratulations! =D> 

get you naps in now!


no...really, you have no idea how much free time you have now!


----------



## pbw (Oct 20, 2007)

whj812 said:


> Congrats man!!!!
> 
> My wife and I also have one on the way!!!! Due 29Feb.....man that will suck if its a leap baby. LOL
> 
> I plan on having it out by the age of 1 or 2!!! Next KVD here, even if its a girl!!!!LOL




Congrats too man!


----------



## Jim (Oct 20, 2007)

whj812 said:


> Congrats man!!!!
> 
> My wife and I also have one on the way!!!! Due 29Feb.....man that will suck if its a leap baby. LOL
> 
> I plan on having it out by the age of 1 or 2!!! Next KVD here, even if its a girl!!!!LOL



Congrats to you too! and good luck!


----------



## JustFishN (Oct 24, 2007)

Congrats guys!!


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 24, 2007)

Congratulations guys !!! 8) Those rug rats will change your lives. 

Originally Posted by pbw


> I plan on having it out by the age of 1 or 2!!!


What's your wife have to say about that ??? I'm sure she's gonna want it out after about 9 months. :roll:


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2007)

DocWatson said:


> Congratulations guys !!! 8) Those rug rats will change your lives.
> 
> Originally Posted by pbw
> 
> ...



LMFAO!


----------



## Jim (Oct 24, 2007)

Nickk said:


> Congratulations! =D>
> 
> get you naps in now!
> 
> ...



AMEN!


----------



## pbw (Jan 29, 2008)

Had the first Ultrasounds...its a boy :shock: 8)  :shock: 8)  

I got a BPS shirt for him already :lol:


----------



## little anth (Jan 29, 2008)

lmao congrats man :wink:


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats man! Our first was a boy as well.


----------



## redbug (Jan 29, 2008)

great news I see the nursery panted with all sorts of lures 
Maybe you can have sterling fly in and to some custom airbrush work on the walls

Wayne


----------



## Jim (Jan 29, 2008)

alumacraftjoe said:


> Congrats man! Our first was a boy as well.



Mine too! Born September 11, 2001


Congrats pbw! \/ \/ \/


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jan 29, 2008)

> Mine too! Born September 11, 2001





August 26, 2001 here


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jan 29, 2008)

Gratz!! Get him into the outdoors as soon as possible! I still get a chuckle on saturday mornings when my 2 year old son wants to hop on my lap and watch fishin' and huntin'.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 30, 2008)

Awesome - I am sure you are looking for extra tackle for your new son already. Hope your son and wife are doing well and everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats!  

My 1st son born 1975.......geez I'm old :shock:


----------



## JustFishN (Jan 30, 2008)

My first was a boy too! 2-26-1994


----------



## shamoo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats to you and the Mrs.


----------



## shizzy (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## pbw (Jan 30, 2008)

8)


----------



## bcritch (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats Guys! Like others have said, Enjoy your sleep now :lol:


----------

